# Tropical Fish Hobbyist Clubs & Society



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm posting this web site again for some of you that want to find a fish club and go to a auction to buy fish and aquarium stuff as this seems to pop up alot. I got this from my Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine in the back. Good for salt water and freshwater hobbyist.Lists are in the U.S.A and other countries also.

Most clubs have yearly auctions or mini auctions before each meeting. I belong to the San Diego Tropical Fish Society and they have 2 really big auctions twice a year in April and November and have mini auctions before they have a regular speaker each month. It is really cheap to join and to bid at the auctions you have to join. Some people only join to go to the big auctions. Regular meetings are fun and you meet alot of nice people and they sometimes organize a feild trip somewhere fish related.

TFH Magazine :: Tropical Fish Hobbyist-Clubs & Societies


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Eileen!


----------

